# afforable liquid cooling system?



## Tchesco (Jul 8, 2008)

im thinking about upgrading to liquid cooling. can anyone tell me an affordable, liquid cooling system thats good quality, and covers all the components that need to be cooled?


----------



## Clockwork (Aug 25, 2006)

Define affordable.


----------



## Tchesco (Jul 8, 2008)

Clockwork said:


> Define affordable.


$0-150 (anything around that area)


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

umm depends if your overclocking, but something like this should work. $150 isnt that much though....
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=199&products_id=22015 - $50. not the best, but still decent. GET 1/2" FITTINGS!!! 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=240&products_id=4087
- $64 ramsinks ftw  
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=367&products_id=22697
- $60 goes over budget, but im trying my hardest not to.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=3984:099a2a660378fba9fdbcbce623e1a0a6\
- $30. get the 1/2" od fittings...please....
for tubing, go to hardware store and get some 1/2" id tubing please  and go to a grocery store for some distilled water. this is way over budget but anything less and...well...it isnt going to happen. i dont recomend this system, but if you absolutely need to watercool for nothing this is it. get a cheapo 120mm fan also, and hopefully you just have one somewhere =/ 

hope it helps...


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

Thermaltakes BigWater 735 is $80 at RadioShack, but you would need to buy the VGA waterblock to add on.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...origkw=bigwater&kw=bigwater&parentPage=search


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

i was just wondering is it better to get a res+pump all-in-one or seperately?


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

All-in-one is nice, but I'm not sure if that'll cause issues when it comes time to replace the pump if it ever goes bad. But I would think that really wouldn't be an issue. I just hooked up my system, which has the pump/res together and I love it. Plus it's easier to secure in your case.


----------



## balliztiks (Aug 12, 2008)

wow. my first post. dont buy cheap stuff. when i went to buy my first water cooling system i budgeted for a thermaltake big water. i then decided it would be best to buy something more expensive and i brought a custom dangerden system from www.dangerden.com. was around $200


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

if your looking for just CPU id recomend the Xigmatek AIO

id cooled my proc down from 51C/62C to 27C/44C

and is fairly small as cpu heatsinks go, although its taller then my HTPC case, but then again, its a HTPC case lol


----------

